# Things to do with spare 3x3 cubes?



## CubeDatCube (Feb 21, 2016)

Deciding what I should do with my no brand Japanese 3x3 cube.

It's the smoothest cube I have ever turned, (Yes better than any speedcube) and has those stickers which are kinda like painted onto the cube.

Sticker mods, shape mods, speedcube mods or anything.


----------



## CubePro (Feb 21, 2016)

Make a barrel 3x3 or a ball 3x3. I've always wanted to do one of those but I love all my 3x3s(unfortunately?)


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Feb 21, 2016)

I made an octagonal barrel, it's quite fun


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 21, 2016)

Ruben king ftw! A fun sticker mod, and it's pretty easy to do with leftover stickers.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Multiblind


----------



## Berd (Feb 22, 2016)

A fisher cube is an adventurous mod, NerdBubblegum has a tutorial on his channel!


----------



## CubeDatCube (Feb 25, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Multiblind



Hah.

Dunno when I'm gonna learn dat.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 9, 2016)

Made an octagonal barrel.


----------

